# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  ELBA - F - BergerXGriffon - Refuge ARPA 91

## Lullacmukitza

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* ELBA
*Type:* Griffon Belge
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 9 ans 9 mois 
*N° d'identification:* N°SIREN ASSO : 795152685
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 91 - Essonne
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* lullac.mukitza@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 230 




 *ELBA

*
*Situation :*Au refuge côté association depuis avril 2016
*Sexe :* Femelle
*Race :* Croisée
*Taille :* Moyenne
*Age :* A déterminer
*Stérilisée :* Oui
*Ententes :*  OK chiens, chats et enfants à déterminer
*Adoption:* *
A lire*




*Histoire:*
Elba a été apportée au refuge en avril 2016, en compagnir de son chiot. Elle a eu la chance de pouvoir être placée du côté refuge. Depuis, son chiot a été adopté mais Elba reste, elle, au refuge, avec ses copains de box.


* Caractère:*
Elba est une chienne qui progresse doucement mais sûrement. 
Elle est curieuse et amicale, mais malheureusement, elle est dans un box avec d'autres chiens qui ont du caractère et elle ne s'y oppose pas.
Bien que tout le monde s'entend bien, Elba n'est pas une dominante et a donc tendance à s'effacer.
Elba reste malgré tout une super chienne, très joueuse quand on l'appelle au jeu.


*Elba sera une compagne de vie joueuse et super sympa une fois qu'elle aura compris qu'elle ne risque plus rien dans son foyer.**
C'est vraiment une chienne géniale qui mérite sa chance : qui craquera pour sa jolie bouille d'amour ?*


--------------------------------------------------------------------


*Photos:*






















-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Elba sera à adopter sous contrat d'adoption Mukitza.
Les  frais d'adoptions de 230 euros serviront à rembourser une partie des  frais vétérinaires.
Elba peut-être adoptée en France, en Belgique ou en Suisse.


Tous  les chiens du refuge arrivent vaccinés, pucés et avec un passeport  européen en règle. Ils sont rapatriés en camion ou par avion.


Pour  toute demande d'adoption, merci de remplir le formulaire disponible  sur ce lien :
http://associationmukitza.forums-act...adoption-et-fa

Et de le renvoyer à l'adresse ci dessous
lullac.mukitza@gmail.com



Diffusion  OK avec le lien d'origine → http://associationmukitza.forums-act...-refuge#628082
+
Infos  détaillées (âge, caractère et conditions d'adoption de  l'association)
+
mail  de contact → lullac.mukitza@gmail.com

----------


## France34

*ELBA est une très jolie et très gentille louloute qui se laisse dominer par les autres chiens de son box . Quelqu'un pour la sortir vite de cet endroit  !*

----------


## France34

La mignonne ELBA est au refuge depuis plus d'un an et elle est traumatisée par les autres chiens dominants ! Un parrainage et une bonne adoption lui sauveraient la vie !

----------


## Lullacmukitza

Elba attend toujours sa chance !

----------


## France34

La jolie et gentille ELBA attend toujours d'être vite adoptée  !

----------


## France34

*La jolie ELBA attend depuis plus d'un an d'être adoptée . Heureusement , elle est dans le refuge de Tamara, mais elle pourrait laisser sa place à un pauvre chien en fourrière où une véto tue 5 chiens par jour !*

----------


## France34

*Vite, quelqu'un pour sauver la mignonne ELBA !* *SOS!*

----------


## France34

*La gentille et jolie ELBA , depuis longtemps en refuge, aimerait trouver enfin une marraine et une bonne adoptante !*

----------


## Lullacmukitza



----------


## Lullacmukitza



----------


## Vegane7

FB d'ELBA à partager :


*https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater*


Toujours côté refuge ?...

----------


## France34

LullaC , avez-vous des nouvelles récentes d'ELBA ?

----------


## Vegane7

Des nouvelles d'Elba ?

----------


## France34

Pourrait-on avoir des nouvelles récentes de la jolie et gentille ELBA , SVP ?

----------


## France34

Pas de nouvelles depuis 1 mois ; j'espère que la jolie ELBA va bien !

----------


## Lullacmukitza

Elba est prête à voyager et attend qu'on la remarque (les photos datent de juillet)

----------


## Vegane7

On repartage sur FB pour ELBA !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## France34

ELBA est toujours au refuge de Tamara ; qui va la faire vite sortir de là , la véto folle s'amusant à intervertir les chiens du refuge à la fourrière ?

----------


## France34

ELBA est réservée par l'ARPA ! Merci à elle et un rapide voyage vers la France pour la louloute !

----------


## France34

ELBA est arrivée à l'ARPA 91 le 17 février ! On lui souhaite une rapide et bonne adoption ! Merci à l'ARPA !

----------


## JenniferL

Jolie Elba profite du soleil

----------


## France34

Merci , Jennifer , pour les bonnes nouvelles d'ELBA et de sa photo ! J'espère que vous pourrez lui trouver bientôt un bonne famille adoptive !

----------


## JenniferL

Petite Elba continue tranquillement sa vie; elle s'intéresse à l'humain mais ne veut pas être touchée

----------


## France34

Est-ce qu'ELBA se sociabilise ?

----------


## JenniferL

> Est-ce qu'ELBA se sociabilise ?


Elle progresse un peu oui, elle accepte de venir prendre le jambon à travers la grille alors qu'avant elle n'osait pas s'approcher, elle a moins e mouvements de recul quand on se lève ou quand on bouge

----------


## JenniferL

up

----------


## bab

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## France34

L'intitulé du post d'ELBA devrait être modifié : les adoptants préfèreraient certainement aller la chercher à l'ARPA que d'attendre qu'elle vienne de Roumanie !

----------


## JenniferL

up

- - - Mise à jour - - -

up !

----------


## France34

Jennifer, ne pourriez-vous pas demander à Lullacmukitza qu'elle modifie l'intitulé du post en signalant qu'ELBA est à l'ARPA , maintenant ?

----------


## JenniferL

UP pour ELBA

----------


## JenniferL

> UP pour ELBA


UP pour ELBA

----------


## France34

Qui va s'intéresser à la belle ELBA ?

----------


## France34

Toujours au refuge , ELBA ?

----------


## Vegane7

Up !




> On repartage sur FB pour ELBA !
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## JenniferL

up

----------


## JenniferL

up

----------


## France34

Toujours pas adoptée , ELBA ?

----------


## girafe

Non, toujours sur le FB du refuge qui a repartager a nouveau pour elle il y a 15 jours

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## France34

Merci, Girafe , pour la belle photo d'ELBA ! J'espère que ça attirera un bon adoptant !

----------


## bab

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## girafe

Elba attend toujours 

ELBA -

Femelle
Née le 15/05/2013

HISTOIRE :
Elba vient de Roumanie.

CARACTERE :
Elba est une chienne craintive. Elle a peur, elle ne connaît pas. Plus d'un an en refuge en Roumanie ça laisse des traces .. Aujourd'hui Elba a besoin d'une famille douce et patiente qui saura lui faire découvrir le bonheur d'une vie de famille.

ENTENTES
Ok chiens

----------


## JenniferL

up

----------


## JenniferL

UP pour la jolie xgrifonne elba ♥

----------


## Vegane7

ELBA attend toujours sa famille pour la vie à l'ARPA (dpt 91) / Tél. : 01 69 43 41 27... 
VITE POUR ELLE !!! 
Il n'est pas normal qu'ayant été sauvée d'une fourrière en Roumanie, elle n'ait pas encore trouvé de famille en France !

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------

